# Guaranteed tips on lowering your score.



## golfprowi (Jul 10, 2008)

I know a bunch will not even follow the link. i just wanted to share it with you because i actually did follow back in april and its helped me out a bunch. just thought i would share with all of you. 

http://doggyman1.break80.hop.clickbank.net/


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

golfprowi said:


> I know a bunch will not even follow the link. i just wanted to share it with you because i actually did follow back in april and its helped me out a bunch. just thought i would share with all of you.
> 
> Golf Instruction, Golf Tips, Golf Improvement, Golf Training aid, Golf swing


I'll take a look at it. The way I played today...well it was UGLY! Gees thats around of golf for his system


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

golfprowi said:


> I know a bunch will not even follow the link. i just wanted to share it with you because i actually did follow back in april and its helped me out a bunch. just thought i would share with all of you.
> 
> Golf Instruction, Golf Tips, Golf Improvement, Golf Training aid, Golf swing



It looks interesting what was the best tip you pick up from it?


----------

